# Tatuaje Cabinet Reserva SW Cigar Review - Tatuaje Reserva SW



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great cigar. Medium to full bodied, excellent construction, great draw...nothing not to like. Expensive but worth every penny.

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Reserva SW Cigar Review - Tatuaje Reserva SW


----------

